# Evidence for Optimism in the Jobs Report



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

The jobs report is better than it looks...http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/08/u...-in-the-jobs-report-.html?_r=0&abt=0002&abg=0




> Finally, today’s numbers are simply the first estimate made by the Bureau of Labor Statistics, and they will be revised as more information comes to light. For reasons that remain largely mysterious, these initial estimates have tended to be highly cyclical, underestimating job losses during the recession, and then systematically underestimating job gains during the recovery.
> 
> During the current economic recovery, the initial estimate of nonfarm payrolls has understated monthly employment growth by an average of 28,500 jobs.If this pattern continues, it is highly likely that the latest estimates will be revised upward. Indeed, the initial estimate for job growth in August has been revised from a disappointing 142,000 to 203,000, and the estimate for September has already been revised from 248,000 to 256,000.
> 
> The old saying is that the devil is in the details. Today’s report suggests just the opposite — dig into the details, and you’ll find a much sunnier story about the labor market. All told, I read today’s report as providing more evidence that the labor market recovery is gaining steam.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes... that is great news!!   And the deficit is the lowest in 40 years... Sadly... No one seems to care.. but prefer to focus on the gloom and doom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

It seems the positive news is often swept under the rug.  One big drawback with this President is that his public relations people are asleep behind the wheel.  They are not and haven't been communicating any of the accomplishments and successes during this presidency so far. 

 The right-wing media has had a field day slamming everything he does, and they'll find a way to exaggerate things to put him in a poor light.  I can't say I blame them, why wouldn't they take advantage?  Where is the news coverage showing all the good and favorable things he's done since he was elected?  That's a problem that there is no excuse for on the left...don't understand it. Somebody needs to wake up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

The left doesn't have the media network the Right does..  FOX is on everyone's TV for free... 7 days a week.   MSNBC is on Cable only.  There is only one Progressive radio station WCPT..  Right wing talk radio is everywhere.. WHY?  because the very wealthy own the airwaves and dictate what is broadcast, and much prefer to have Republicans elected because they know they will work hard for their agenda.  So it goes on and on.. brainwashing and propaganda. It's hard to fight the big money, owning the airwaives and buying elections.   It's going to have to take a massive popular upheavel to change this.

Even though the stock market is at a record high, and unemployment is way down... the average person just doesn't feel it.  Many have taken jobs paying way less than the ones they lost... and wages have been esentially flat for the middle class for 30 years... while the wealthy continue to make triple digit gains..  So I guess it's easy to blame the guy in the White House... when in reality, the people they have just voted in are the ones that will continue on this path.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

There are four or five AM conservative radio shows in my area, there was one progressive, but it recently was taken over and is no longer there.  I not really big on politics, but I often switched back and forth between stations if I was driving in the car, or working outside with the radio on.  Now, there's only conservative, and there's so much repetition of talking points, replay of audio sound-bites, and childish whining and criticism that I can handle. I don't mind hearing the other side and maybe learning some facts about what's going on, but all I get is opinion and exaggerations.  I just go to FM and listen to music or the comedy channel.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Most of the Progressive programs are available in podcast...  It might be worth checking this out.. I can still get WCPT here.. Ed Shultz, Thom Hartman, Jeff Santos..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll just continue to check out Fox and MSNBC on cable, you get a pretty good picture of what everyone's thinking and saying there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

These jobs are mostly at the low end of the pay scale, and with others seeing no improvement in their wages, the doom and gloom is understandable...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

But the wealthy ARE doing very very well Ralphy.. So I guess my question is.. WHY do the poor and Middle Class vote for those that would see more taken from them, and even MORE given to the rich?   I puzzle over this quite often.. WHY do people vote against their own financial interests?  I have never gotten an answer from ANY Conservative.  Just a lot of mumbo jumbo.... big government...Muslim...abortion...taking our guns...AND of course Benghazi!....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, I'm getting a new Rolls as the one I have now has a scratch...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I'm getting a new Rolls as the one I have now has a scratch...



Oh Stop!   This is a serious question..  Why DO people vote against their financial interests?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 10, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh Stop!   This is a serious question..  Why DO people vote against their financial interests?



QuickSilver, do you really think nearly 20 trillion dollars in debt and out of  control government spending  is in anyones financial interest? The majority of the people DID vote in favor of their financial interest.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

How about this?
Apparently we have to import workers now!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-forced-recruit-Hungary-locals-not-apply.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I'm getting a new Rolls as the one I have now has a scratch...



What color is the new one Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, I just bought one of those new Jags that is ruby red so I thought a forest green Rolls would look nice parked next to it to celebrate the upcoming holiday season...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

Are all these wonderful jobs minimum wage jobs, like ours?

When young people can get more on welfare?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Are all these wonderful jobs minimum wage jobs, like ours?
> 
> When young people can get more on welfare?




OR they work for companies that pay so little... Walmart comes to mind, that they are eligible for food stamps so they can feed their families...  I don't know about you but I'm a little sick of subsidizing these Greedy Corporations and their profits... It's time to raise the minimun wage so Walmart can pay for their labor... not the taxpayer.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

That is why I am highly suspicious..they will have to find accommodation for these people...probably pay their air fares over..sounds a little like modern slavery..not a lack of applicants...

But Hungary is a poor country, I can imagine them having stars in their eyes..

Once over here..they can do what they like with them!!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 10, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> WHY do the poor and Middle Class vote for those that would see more taken from them, and even MORE given to the rich? I puzzle over this quite often.. WHY do people vote against their own financial interests? ....



I am baffled by this myself.  I think that the Right is particularly good at disseminating their propaganda, and they have the media assets with which to do it.  The Left doesn't really have a distinct idealogy, it's more like what eveyone expects- access to [equal] opportunity, education and jobs.  The Right has the attractive idealogy- the freedom to amass fortune by any means, the assortment of "family values" that would make your grandparents worm & fuzzy(anti-abortion, anti-gay,anti-etc).

Back when I was a Reagan republican I worked in a steel mill(Fontana,Calif.); one time at the union(remember unions?) meeting the district rep spoke to the membership, he asked: "how many of you consider yourself to be "middle class"?  Most members raised their hands.  The rep then vasked: "After having been layed-off for a couple months, how many of you would still feel "middle class"?  Nobody raised their hand...

I've never forgotten this parable and tend to vote my pocketbook;  idealogy alone doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> I am baffled by this myself.  I think that the Right is particularly good at disseminating their propaganda, and they have the media assets with which to do it.  The Left doesn't really have a distinct idealogy, it's more like what eveyone expects- access to [equal] opportunity, education and jobs.  The Right has the attractive idealogy- the freedom to amass fortune by any means, the assortment of "family values" that would make your grandparents worm & fuzzy(anti-abortion, anti-gay,anti-etc).
> 
> Back when I was a Reagan republican I worked in a steel mill(Fontana,Calif.); one time at the union(remember unions?) meeting the district rep spoke to the membership, he asked: "how many of you consider yourself to be "middle class"?  Most members raised their hands.  The rep then vasked: "After having been layed-off for a couple months, how many of you would still feel "middle class"?  Nobody raised their hand...
> 
> I've never forgotten this parable and tend to vote my pocketbook;  idealogy alone doesn't pay the bills.



I tend to think it's the carrot and stick thing... The GOP promises elimination of Abortion.. Banning Gay marriage,  prayer in School,  and a range of social issues... they fool the folks into believing this is what their priorties are... and when elected.. they do NOTHING... why?  because it's the old bait and switch.   Ever hear the term "useful idiot"...   The base is useful to get them elected and once elected, they return to their real agenda.. the care and feeding of the uber rich who are their puppet masters.


----------

